
Government Propaganda Outlet Funds Electronic Frontier Foundation - cinquemb
https://diycivics.wordpress.com/2017/07/24/government-propaganda-outlet-funds-electronic-frontier-foundation/
======
drallison
Rachael Tackett's article doesn't quite meet the standard of FAKE NEWS, but it
is more agitprop broadside than journalism. It's mostly about Radio Free Asia
and events which predate the founding of EFF. EFF Executive Director Cindy
Cohn response to her questions seems clear and dispositive.

Full disclosure: I am a long time supporter of EFF. If you are concerned about
freedom in cyberspace, you might want to become a member/contributor. For
information: [http://www.eff.org](http://www.eff.org). If you just want to
contribute:
[https://supporters.eff.org/donate/donate](https://supporters.eff.org/donate/donate).

